# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل با خطا Rule "Fusion Active Template Library(ATL) Failed

## mahlake

سلام من هنگام نصب sql server 2012 با خطا زیر مواجه میشم

.Rule "Fusion Active Template Library(ATL) Failed
تو نت و این فروم هم گشتم اما چیز مرتبطی که مشکلم رو حل کنه پیدا نکردم لطفا کمکم کنید...

با تشکر
مهلکه...

----------


## mahlake

> سلام من هنگام نصب sql server 2012 با خطا زیر مواجه میشم
> 
> .Rule "Fusion Active Template Library(ATL) Failed
> تو نت و این فروم هم گشتم اما چیز مرتبطی که مشکلم رو حل کنه پیدا نکردم لطفا کمکم کنید...
> 
> با تشکر
> مهلکه...


مشکل رو پیدا کردم

دات نت فریم ورک  ۳.۵ روی سیستمم نصب نبود نصب کردم درست شد...

البته ۴.۵ نصبت بود اما جواب نمیداد مثل این که حتما ۳.۵ هم باید نصب میبود... :گیج:  :چشمک:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

